# Please help to identify



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

They look like Turbo snails, except they have two "antennas" and black bottom.
I got them growing in the sump from babies and they are different from turbo snails in the tank



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

tropheus snail


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

They are called "Black foot trochus snails". Very cool Greg. I also have a few growing. One of the better types of algae eating snails, if they fall on their shell/ they can up-right themselves again.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks you made my they, I was thinking these bastard killing my zoas

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

That's good news, i have one of em in my tank. wasn't sure what kind of snail it was lol. I always saw it roaming the glass eating algae, so I assumed it wasn't bad...


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Cypher said:


> One of the better types of algae eating snails, if they fall on their shell/ they can up-right themselves again.


that's what people call them, but I do not necessarily agreed depending on how you rate your snails.  I rate them in the efficiency in removing algae - these guys are no comparison to the True Mexican Turbo

but ... if you rate them in terms of how long they live, it might be


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Black foot trochus snails are true tropical snails, not like astrea snails which come from cooler waters and just end up slowly cooking reef tanks over a period of time usually lasting less than a year. Mexican turbos are also good nuisance algae eaters except they will also eat decorative macro algae and get big and are clumsy. Black foot trochus snails stay smaller than mexican turbos and in my experience aren't as clumsy. Meaning, I haven't seen them nock down any of my frags or frag plugs in the past. 

Additional information for those who keep decorative macro algae, Black foot trochus are ideal to keep as these are the only snails in my experience that WILL NOT eat macro algae such as gracilera etc... Mexican turbos snails on the other hand will just decimate to nothing your collection of decorative macro algae.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

adrenaline said:


> That's good news, i have one of em in my tank. wasn't sure what kind of snail it was lol. I always saw it roaming the glass eating algae, so I assumed it wasn't bad...


Yeah, black foot trochus snails prefer to eat "micro" algae over macro algae for sure.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

sig said:


> thanks you made my they, I was thinking these bastard killing my zoas


Haha yeah, if you don't want them I'll gladly take them off your hand  (and re-sell them to others lolz).


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> thanks you made my they, I was thinking these bastard killing my zoas


I have lots of them too multiplying in my tanks. Check at night with a flashligh to see whats really going on and as well it does not hurt to give them a dip in RO water...


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

explor3r said:


> I have lots of them too multiplying in my tanks. Check at night with a flashligh to see whats really going on and as well it does not hurt to give them a dip in RO water...


just wondering... why dip em' in RO water???


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol sorry what you have to dip is the corals no the snails..


----------

